# Hells Kitchen



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm unsure as to whether Tempers watch this show apart from Vidboy10. I have been watching this show since the very beginning. They are currently on episode 8 of season 8. If you haven't heard of this show before, I suggest you watch it. It's great!


Spoiler: Hells Kitchen Trailer


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2010)

I hate this show. 
If I want to see a lot of yelling and bitching...well...I come to GBAtemp.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 19, 2010)

love this show! i need to catch up with this season though


----------



## mameks (Oct 19, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I hate this show.
> If I want to see a lot of yelling and bitching...well...I come to GBAtemp.


This. 

[jk]or ds-scene :3[/jk]


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 23, 2010)

yea hells kitchen is very fun to watch. cause no one can bitch and yell and fuck you up like Gordon Ramsey. this guy doesn't even need to jack you up to feel like shit. lol. he ain't simon cowell hes even better/worse. i've watched this show since season 1. just sayin.


----------



## sputnix (Oct 23, 2010)

I started watching season 1 back when it was on the food channel [they picked it up a few months after fox to show reruns] uncensored so I was never really allowed at that age to watch it, but I did see a few episodes though. When season 2 started of fox then I watched it. All the episodes are on youtube, and new episodes are uploaded a few days after airing.

On a side note has anyone noticed Gordon is FAR more tame in the first season compared to now?


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 23, 2010)

sputnix said:
			
		

> I started watching season 1 back when it was on the food channel [they picked it up a few months after fox to show reruns] uncensored so I was never really allowed at that age to watch it, but I did see a few episodes though. When season 2 started of fox then I watched it. All the episodes are on youtube, and new episodes are uploaded a few days after airing.
> 
> On a side note has anyone noticed Gordon is FAR more tame in the first season compared to now?



haha yeah fox figured his yelling = major selling point.
ever watch kitchen nightmares uk version? most boring thing ever. he hardly yells in it, and it suprised me


----------



## sputnix (Oct 27, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> sputnix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I have I think it's more he actually cooks on that show so he can't yell and cook at the same time. Also this is a real restaurant that he's trying to get out of bankruptcy so that last thing he needs is people leaving the restaurant after he yells "fuck off" and other obscenities to the chiefs.


----------

